
Show HN: New Music Release Tracker - hmhrex
http://therthm.com/releases
======
hmhrex
I was getting frustrated with AllMusic, Metacritic and Spotify excluding new
music releases, or giving wrong dates for new music. So I built something for
my friend and I to use for finding new releases.

It uses MusicBrainz for the data and then cross references Spotify and
Bandcamp for links, album artwork and genre data. Built on Django. It was a
fun little side project that I use every week now.

